# Flourite black or black sand?



## okia42 (Apr 25, 2007)

Setting up a new tank and I cant make up my mind. I am worried that the sand will be to fine. Any help would really help.
thanks


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I would go with the Flourite Black as opposed to the sand; the Black has a nice iron content, and doesn't compact nearly as much as black sand. I have found it to be a much better medium for plants than anything else yet.

Sand can be used, but you have to watch for potential compaction of it; it creates hydrogen sulfide, which can kill plant roots, is smelly (like rotten eggs), and in high concentrations can even kill fish.

You can overcome this by poking the sand once or twice per week with a skewer or other type of "pokey-pointy thing" into the substrate to release any potential hydrogen sulfide bubbles that may be getting trapped in the sand. It will aid in preventing compaction, too!

If you use sand, I would add "root tab" ferts once or twice per year, just to ensure a nice fertile growing medium for your plants.....even fluorite will need a little mineral replacement from time to time after a while. I usually keep a nice fertilization routine in the water column, and add root tabs once per year to the substrate, just to ensure healthy plant growth.

There is some debate as to whether or not sand is the optimal substrate for growing plants: some here hate it, and say the compaction of it makes it useless as a substrate; others here use it without any problems at all. I wouldn't use ONLY sand as the substrate, as it usually will create problems for plant roots as it is a tough substrate for the roots to grow through. I would think that as long as you keep it from compacting, and not put too much into the tank (no more than 2"), you should be fine.

Good luck!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Based on what is normally said about sand, such as Donald posted above, I would stay away from Flourite Black sand. It is a very fine grained substrate compared to regular Flourite. But, this stuff is made by Seachem, and I have learned to trust Seachem not to do something stupid! I am using the sand now in a 10 gallon tank, growing glosso emersed, and I was using it in a non-CO2 setup - same tank. I had no gas buildup that I could find. I really like the stuff!


----------



## okia42 (Apr 25, 2007)

Another thing I was thinking is, I will need more sand then regular flourite. 67 pounds flourite. almost 100 of sand.

Does anyone have a side by side photo's of both substrates?


----------

